# Can i keep True Percula Clownfish with False together?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I want to keep 2 clown fish in my biocube. but i just want to know if i should keep 2 Ocellaris (false perc) or one of each (1 Ocellaris and one True Percula).

my question is can i keep one of each, should i?
will the clowns be 'closer' if i get the same species?

my tank is currently FOWLR. no livestock yet besides a few snails.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

well anyone?


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Usually if you put them in at the same time you should get away with it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure if they will pair off or not, but since they are both very passive in nature you shouldn't have any trouble with aggression between them.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I will be getting them about a week apart and the true perc will be bigger


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

lybrian1 said:


> I will be getting them about a week apart and the true perc will be bigger


I think everyone says if you put the same species/family group you should get the bigger one last so it hopefully doesn't get harassed. 
Don't quote me on it though.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you saying you have a tank raised and a wild caught that you want to put together?

False Perc = Oscellaris that is tank raised


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

yes basically.
a buddy of mine has a true perc i can get from him and the store sells false perc. wondering if they can go together


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

They are the same family so I dont see why not, 

Id do a search or nano-reef or reefcentral to verify


----------

